# Bikepark Naboba - Stadt Idar-Oberstein



## Nixon46 (23. August 2016)

Im Idar-Obersteiner Stadtteil Nahbollenbach ist ein kleiner Bikepark entstanden. Das Projekt kann als Startschuss zur kommenden Bike-Region Hunsrück-Hochwald angesehen werden.

Der Verschönerungsverein Nahbollenbach hat für das Projekt ein tolle Fläche am Messegelände von der Stadt Idar-Oberstein zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und möchte damit der Jugend eine Location zum Biken zur Verfügung stellen. Zusammen mit dem lokalen Radverein RSC Blitz wurde also ein Projekt organsiert, welches den MTB-Sport im Nahetal weiter fördern wird.

Viele Gönner und Sponsoren haben dann diese besondere Inititiave mit Sachmitteln, Maschinen und Geldern möglich gemacht.

Projektentwickler Ecoparc Concepts, welcher den Bikepark Idarkopf und die Bike-Region Hunsrück-Hochwald entwickelt, hat Jumplines in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden und einen Pumptrack als Herzstück der Anlage geplant. Unterstützt von vielen ehrenamtlichen Helfern hat das Team von Ecoparc Concepts dann auch die Baumaßnahme geleitet und den Shape der Elemente umgesetzt.

Das Ergebnis lockte in den Sommerferien schon zahlreiche Besucher ins Nahetal. Der Pumptrack und die Sprünge wurden dabei ordentlich unter die Räder genommen.

Die offizielle Eröffnung findet nun am kommenden Freitag, den 26.08.2017, um 17Uhr statt. 

Neben verschiedenen Programmpunkten wird definitiv ordentlich geradelt werden. Für Essen und Trinken ist bestens gesorgt. Darüber hinaus wird über die kommende Bike-Region Hunsrück-Hochwald und den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand zum Bikepark Idarkopf informiert. Der Radladen "The B-Site" aus Idar-Oberstein verlost zudem ein Dirtbike und stellt Fahhräder aus. Zum Abschluss wird am Abend dann noch ordentlich mit der Band Speedbottles gerockt.

Alle Biker, aber auch die es noch werden wollen, sind herzlich eingeladen die Eröffnung mit den Beteiligten zu feiern!


----------



## sciob (23. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixon46 (23. August 2016)




----------



## EURO (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich finde den kleinen Bikepark ganz spaßig und hoffe, dass Ihr am Ball bleibt und ihn weiterentwickelt.

Meine Schwiegerfamilie ist aus Nahbollenbach. Ich suche noch ein paar ebenso spaßige Touren in der Umgebung. Vielleicht gibt's ja einen netten Kontakt mit Tourenvorschlägen oder gar GPS-Tracks.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank.
Grüße aus Wiesbaden von Marc


----------

